# Motor electrico doble sentido de giro



## dpenalba (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, Tengo un motor electrico monofasico con un unico bobinado y por lo que estado leyendo no se le puede invertir el sentido de giro verdad? ya que necesito un motor electrico que tenga la opcion de girar en ambos sentidos, para ello por lo que estado mirando necesitaria un motor electrico monofasico con dos bobinas (arranque y trabajo) si no me equivoco, el motor deberia de ser como el de las aspiradoras / sopladoras, pero no encuentro ningun esquema de su funcionamiento ni de su estructura.

Si alguien me puede ayudar y decirme como puedo conseguir un motor electrico que gire en ambos sentidos....ahh y si no es mucho deberia estar pilotado por un temporizador (este un tiempo girando en un sentido y otro tiempo distinto en el sentido opuesto) 

Muchas gracias de antemano

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2010)

dpenalba dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, Tengo un motor electrico monofasico con un unico bobinado y por lo que estado leyendo no se le puede invertir el sentido de giro verdad? ya que necesito un motor electrico que tenga la opcion de girar en ambos sentidos, para ello por lo que estado mirando necesitaria un motor electrico monofasico con dos bobinas (arranque y trabajo) si no me equivoco, el motor deberia de ser como el de las aspiradoras / sopladoras, pero no encuentro ningun esquema de su funcionamiento ni de su estructura.
> 
> Si alguien me puede ayudar y decirme como puedo conseguir un motor electrico que gire en ambos sentidos....ahh y si no es mucho deberia estar pilotado por un temporizador (este un tiempo girando en un sentido y otro tiempo distinto en el sentido opuesto)
> 
> ...


El motor de las aspiradoras se llama "Motor tipo Universal"

El motor que tienes, ¿ Cuantos cables posee ?


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 23, 2010)

si, exacto es un motor de aspiradora, tiene dos cables, solo tiene una bobina, me parece que no se le puede invertir el giro, mi duda es mas si existe algun motor electrico monofasico construido de fabrica para que gire en dos sentidos a modo de aspiradora y sopladora

Muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

> mi duda es mas si existe algun motor electrico monofasico construido de fabrica para que gire en dos sentidos a modo de aspiradora y sopladora



Si... si existen..... acabo de ver un tema respecto a eso... pero el que vi es de bajas revoluciones...

y si no mal recuerdo los motores de los ventiladores de techo tambien se les puede cambiar el sentido...

yo creo que deberías aclarar las revoluciones que necesitas y la fuerza... y para que lo vas a necesitar no?

por otro lador yo le inverti el sentido a un ventilador convensional (de pie) pero no supe como rayos le hice, pero podrias investigar.... si es posible....


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 23, 2010)

si estoy investigando jejeje.... he encontrado lo del puente H pero no se si seria posible....no tengo demasiados conocimientos de electronica, el motor deberia ser monofasico, co nuna potencia de  unos 2000 W, las revoluciones unas 2800 rpm.

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

> he encontrado lo del puente H pero no se si seria posible


No.. si es de corriente alterna no creo que te funcione el puente H....

al ventilador que modifique le cambie uno cables de la bobina... asi es que te recomendaria que lo hicieras con reles si quieres que sea automatico, y hacer uno arreglos para la conmutacion....
si podria ser posible pero no te se decir como....

y con la fuerza me referia a los caballo de fuerza (Hp)


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 23, 2010)

si me gustaria que fuese automatico ya que deberia funcionar un tiempo en un sentido ( la mayoria ) y otro tiempo en el sentido contrario....

gracias, a ver si se hacerlo con reles.... en Hp son unos 2.5

Muchas por contestar tan rapido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

dpenalba dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema pero con un motor electrico monofasico de una aspiradora, se podria hacer esto de igual manera, no tengo mucha idea de electronica y no se si seria posible.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 
 Solo le inviertes los cables de los carbones (escobillas)

Saludos !


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 24, 2010)

y para hacerlo de manera automatica y con un temporizador para que este un tiempo girando en un sentido y otro tiempo en el contrario como se haria en un motor monofasico

Ahh... los datos del motor son: Potencia 1600 W, rpm:22000

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2010)

dpenalba dijo:


> y para hacerlo de manera automatica y con un temporizador para que este un tiempo girando en un sentido y otro tiempo en el contrario como se haria en un motor monofasico
> 
> Ahh... los datos del motor son: Potencia 1600 W, rpm:22000
> 
> Muchas gracias



Buscá en el foro "Temporizador 555" Ya teniendo eso, buscar en el foro como acoplar los reles a tu circuito y demás. 

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> Buscá en el foro "Temporizador 555" Ya teniendo eso, buscar en el foro como acoplar los reles a tu circuito y demás.



ademas de lo que menciona el compañero Tacatomon, te recomendaría que especificaras cuanto tiempo quieres que gire en un sentido o en otro.... ademas del 555 se podria necesitar otros componentes si los periodos son muy largos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2010)

Entiendo que lo que querés hacer es que el motor gire hacia la derecha un tiempo T1 , se detenga otro tiempo T2 , gire hacia la izquierda un tiempo T3 , se detenga un T4 . . . y vuelva a hacerlo continuamente.

Te dejo un esquema del NE 558 que son 4 temporizadores encadenados en un mismo chip (4 x 555). Solo te faltaría: o dos transistores con dos pequeños reles , o dos triacs para controlar las bobinas del contactor. 
Se puede armar con cuatro 555 individuales, o con dos 556 (tiene dos 555 dentro), o con un 558 (que tiene cuatro 555 dentro) que es el del esquema que te subo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 29615

Saludos !


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 28, 2010)

UFFF!!! eso se me escapa un poco,no soy muy de electronica, a ver si me entero un poco, partiendo de un esquema de un motor monofasico con dos bobinas como el de este esquema:

http://www.ite.educacion.es/w3/recursos/fp/cacel/CACEL1/monofasico.htm#

el esquema del NE 558 estaria acoplado al esquema de mando no?

Vcc seria la salida del trasformador de 12 V

y la salida azul y roja (control de los dos contactores) se uniria a KM2 y KM3 del esquema de mando?

y los triac para controlar la bobina del contactor donde irian?

Subo un esquemilla que he hecho, alomejor es una burrada......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Si si , las salidas rojas y azul controlarían las bobinas de KM2 y KM3 via optoacoplador y triac, o mini relé.

Vcc es la alimentación de 12 Vdc.







Pin 2 serían las salidas roja y azul. La de 330 ohms deberías recalcularla para la alimentación del opto con la tensión de alimentación del LM555 (LM558) a 20mA.

MOC3030 [CasaRoyal].pdf 

Saludos


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 28, 2010)

Mucahs gracias por contestar tan rapido

Cuando dices el PIN2 la salida del rojo y azul a que te refieres?

La carga se supone que es el motor pero no veo como iria conectado, me podrias dibujar aunque sea con el paint como irian las conexiones, el calculo de los componentes de momento no me preocupa jejeje quiero ver como iria montado todo el lio.


muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Las patas 1 y 9 del LM558 (flechas azul y roja) alimentarán dos circuitos de éstos :






Entrando por PIN2. O sea pata 1 a un PIN2 y pata 9 al otro PIN2.

Las resistencias de 330 serán de 470 ohms.

Cada CARGA serán las bobinas 220Vac de KM2 y KM3 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Mira.... es algo asi... a lo que se refiere....



haciendo los cambios de las resistencias que te dice... Dosmetros..
Saludos...


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 28, 2010)

mas o menos me voy enterando, gracias a todos por responder y ayudarme.

Lo que sigo sin ver claro es el START Y RESET, que no veo donde se conectan,

he pintado un esquema de como iria conectado el circuito, si podeis decirme si esta mas o menos bien montado y en que falla.

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> Lo que sigo sin ver claro es el START Y RESET, que no veo donde se conectan,



ahi le conectas un boton... switch o como le llames...



> he pintado un esquema de como iria conectado el circuito, si podeis decirme si esta mas o menos bien montado y en que falla.


lo otro no me quedo claro... pero asi como lo tienes no va....


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola, esque esoty un poco liado....

estoy partiendo de este esquema y no se si hago bien

http://www.ite.educacion.es/w3/recursos/fp/cacel/CACEL1/monofasico.htm#

he numerado los nodos y tengo una idea de como se unen pero no estoy seguro, si podeis hecharle un ojo y decirme como se une os lo agradeceria

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> estoy partiendo de este esquema y no se si hago bien



no...no... olvidate de ese esquema....
el esquema seria mas o menos como el que puse en el post#21...

Lo que no me queda claro es la conexion al motor...
segun yo se necesitarian cuatro triacs... pero no se... seria cuestion de que dosmetros nos de una pista...


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 28, 2010)

vale vale, me estaba haciendo un lio......

entonces el star y reset van al interruptor de la maquina para que empiece a contar cuando se arranca esta

una de las cargas es un contactor de la bobina auxiliar y la otra carga es el otro contactor de la bobina auxiliar, como puso DOSMETROS no? y la bobina principal siempre conectada?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> entonces el star y reset van al interruptor de la maquina para que empiece a contar cuando se arranca esta


no se a que maquina te refieres... pero ahi se pone un boton pull-up o pull-down segun sea el caso y ya...
investiga eso del pull

lo del motor no tengo idea... la corriente alterna y los triacs no se como funcionan exactamente...
esperemos... o investiguemos... cualquiera de las dos....
saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Va un planito. El LM558 te va a hacer el ciclo : UNO - ESPERA - OTRO - ESPERA , así eternamente

Utilizaremos dos optoacopladores para manejar dos pequeños triacs que a su vez manejarán las bobinas de los dos contactores (KM2 y KM3) de la bobina auxiliar del motor , KM3 es el que invierte , a su vez los dos accionan al tercer contactor KM1 que es el de la bobina de marcha del motor.

A ver si así lo vas entendiendo 

Saludos


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, por lo que e estado investigando del temporizador NE 558, para calcular cada tiempo basta con t1=R1*C1 t2=R2*C2 .... pero RL que valor debe tener, he visto en el manual del NE558 que le dan el mismo valor que R1 pero no se si es por casualidad o porque tiene que valer los mismo.

Otra duda que me surje es el tema del START y el RESET del NE558, me dijo lubek que tienen que ir a un interruptor, se puede conetar al mismo interruptor que la maquina o debe ser independiente para no conectarlo directamente a la red de 220 V, supongo que debe ser independiente pero por confirmar.

De nuevo muchas gracias a todos


Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> no conectarlo directamente a la red de 220 V, supongo que debe ser independiente pero por confirmar.



nooooooo....  no lo conectes a 220... 

1. los 220 son alterna y son 220v
2.-el 558 trabaja con corriente directa max 16v

lo haces añicos....

saludos.....


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 29, 2010)

jeje ya me lo imaginaba era por confirmar, y lo de la resistencia RL me lo puedes confirmar que tenga que ser igual que R1 o si no es asi como se calcula su valor.


Muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> lo de la resistencia RL me lo puedes confirmar que tenga que ser igual que R1 o si no es asi como se calcula su valor



lo de R1y C1 es para el tiempo... eso no lo se porque solo tu sabes cuanto tiempo necesitas....
RL te pudiera suguerir y segun mis calculos una resistencia de 10K aunque depende del voltaje que vayas a usar....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

Para calcular R1 - C1 aquí tenés : Calculadores de Tiempo para el 555 

RL es una resistencia de polarización push up , 10 k debería funcionar.

Te sugiero que armes el 558 solo en un protoboard o plaqueta, y que en paralelo con las resistencias RL le coloques un led en serie con 470 ohms para así ver cómo funciona.

Habría que ver si arranca solo, sinó un *pulsador* de start a Vcc para arranque manual o un pequeño capacitor desde la pata 3 a masa (¿0,22uF? . . . prueba y error ) para arranque automático al dar tensión . . . o los dos !

Reset podrías no utilizarlo. Fijate que reset lo detiene poniéndolo a masa , iría con una *llave* a masa, lo que no se es si al estar reset "al aire" (desconectado) , el circuito marcha o necesita ser puesto a Vcc con otra de 10 Kohms.

Hay que probar ya que éste integrado difiere de 4 X 555 en en modo de disparo.

Saludos !


----------



## dpenalba (Jun 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias, la calculadora de tiempos esta muy bien, vale voy a ver si soy capaz de montarlo jeje y cuando lo tenga os ire contando haber que tal va.

Muchas gracias a todos

Hola, 

Calculando los tiempos me he dado cuenta que son tiempos pequeñisimos, no se si esta bien supongo que si porque estoy utilizando la calculadora de tiempos que puso Dosmetros, el tiempo mas grande es 11s ( R=10M y C=1 mirco) lo mas grande del mercado no? ese tiempo es ridiculo ya que el motor deberia girar la mayoria del tiempo en un sentido (12 horas)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> Calculando los tiempos me he dado cuenta que son tiempos pequeñisimos, no se si esta bien supongo que si porque estoy utilizando la calculadora de tiempos que puso Dosmetros, el tiempo mas grande es 11s ( R=10M y C=1 mirco) lo mas grande del mercado no? ese tiempo es ridiculo ya que el motor deberia girar la mayoria del tiempo en un sentido (12 horas)



Te lo mencione en uno de mis post....



> ademas de lo que menciona el compañero Tacatomon, te recomendaría que especificaras cuanto tiempo quieres que gire en un sentido o en otro.... ademas del 555 se podria necesitar otros componentes si los periodos son muy largos....


sugerencia....
busca como hacer un reloj o temporizadores de periodos largos...o algo similar..
 o si no te lo quieres complicar mucho utiliza un reloj con alarma pero que no de muchos pitidos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

dpenalba dijo:


> Calculando los tiempos me he dado cuenta que son tiempos pequeñisimos, no se si esta bien supongo que si porque estoy utilizando la calculadora de tiempos que puso Dosmetros, el tiempo mas grande es 11s ( R=10M y C=1 mirco) lo mas grande del mercado no? ese tiempo es ridiculo ya que el motor deberia girar la mayoria del tiempo en un sentido *(12 horas)*


 

No no nooooooo :enfadado: para esos tiempos el LM558 NO sirve   hubiéramos empezado por ahí caracho  (yo no adiviné ni te pregunté  )

Si lo querés hacer rápido y seguro, lo mejor es comprar dos "rele temporizador doble" que se cablean en 5 minutos y se le programan facilmente los tiempos.

Sino hay que rehacer la parte del 558 cambiando algunos de los 555 por otro tipo de timer LARGO.

Si deseas continuar con la construcción propia te pido nos definas los cuatro tiempos .

Saludos !


----------



## dpenalba (Jul 1, 2010)

..............pense que no darian tiempos tan cortos......perdon x mi ignorancia......

Pongamos que el ciclo es de 24h, cuando el motor se pone en funcionamiento debe funcionar en el sentido normal todo el tiempo, parar, girar en el otro sentido 1 seg, parar y volver a su sentido normal, la maquina esta enchufada todo el tiempo pero el motor solo se pone en funcionamiento cuando se cierra un ciruito externo y el contador deberi contar solo cuando el motor funcionase....no lo explique?... no se si sera posible hacerlo con tanta diferencia de tiempos....


Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

Mira...

no se que tanto quieras hacerlo tu mismo....
pero una alternativa seria hacer un circuito como este y probar que funcione.... 
o usar microcontroladores....



ya tan solo seria cuestion de que se analizara el acoplamiento al 558 que ya tienes....


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jul 1, 2010)

Saludos mi amigo.

Para modificar sentido de giro lo que debes hacer es "crear" un adicional bobinado de arranque (felizmente son de pocas espiras y no ocuparan mucho espacio en las celdas de bobinado), este bobinado debe ser de sentido de bobinado opuesto al que tienes.

Para conmutar el sentido de la rotación "empalma" un terminal de cada bobinado de arranque y los otros que seran el terminal comun y los otros 2 que resyan representarán cada uno el sentido correspondiente. Con esta receta está resuelta la invfersion de giro del motor monofasico.

Ahora para que tu motor gire en determinado tiempo en un sentido y viceversa haz lo siguiente:
Para empezar cada sentido de giro tiene su respectivo bobinado de arranque, éstos desde luego tienen su circuito arrancador electrónico correspondiente que funciona sólo instantes de tiempo de enecendido el motor. allí tienes 2 arrancadores independientes.
Para la inversion de giro, uno de los arrancadores electrónicos deberá servir de frenanda y además de inversión de sentido de giro, el bobinado de servicio se mantendrá cuando está encendido tu motor permanentemente conectado sin ningún apagado (que será necesario sólo si la potencia de tu motor es de más de 1hp por representar una carga importante.
Tu timer será de 3estados: impulso del bobinado 1 (1.5 seg), de tiempo estacionario ( los minutos que tu elijas), y de impulso del bobinado 2 (2.5 seg)

Estos tiempos te lso estoy estimando aproximadamente, tiene mucho que ver la potencia de tu motor, a mayor potencia se exige mayor presicion de los impulsos de arranque de cada bobina, segun ensayos con osciloscopio en la cual no se exceda del amperaje circulante en el conjunto. A veces sepuede requerir para la inversión de giro un tiempo para frenada y luego de arranque de la segunda bobina, entonces tu timer sería de 4 tiempos (no de 3), todo depende de los ensayos y el comportamiento que verifiques en el motor interesando en todo momento que el cambio de giro no sea brusco con picos de corriente elevados que perjudiquenla vida util de tus bobinados de arranque.

Otro modo de inversion es diseñar dos timer que hagan funcionar en modo impulso los bobinados de arranque y que se adecúen a un temporizador maestro de 3 tiempos así: timer 1 (el tiempo que elijas funcionando); apagado (aproximadamente 2-4 segundos); timer 2(el tiempo que elijas funcionando); y asi sucesivamente.

Estas experiencias las he realizado para un motor de 1/2 hp en ambas modalidades de inversionde sentido de giro. Exitos y buena suerte mi querido amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

dpenalba dijo:


> ..............pense que no darian tiempos tan cortos......perdon x mi ignorancia......
> 
> Pongamos que el ciclo es de 24h, cuando el motor se pone en funcionamiento debe funcionar en el sentido normal todo el tiempo, parar, girar en el otro sentido 1 seg, parar y volver a su sentido normal, la maquina esta enchufada todo el tiempo pero el motor solo se pone en funcionamiento cuando se cierra un ciruito externo y el contador deberi contar solo cuando el motor funcionase....no lo explique?... no se si sera posible hacerlo con tanta diferencia de tiempos....
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos


 

Si lo alimentás con el motor entonces el tiempo cuentan juntos .

Volvemos , yo hago electrónica industrial y de Hobby , pero las tengo bién separaditas , para lo industrial compro lo específico , armo y listo , me evito problemas , no pierdo tiempo. Me aseguro (las pruebas ya las hicieron los Japoneses , Franceses , Alemanes)

En general les ves una enorme sonrisa cuando tienen cosas bonitas , caras y con lucesitas que cambian o displays puestas en el tablero  , y además mucha gente "tasa" el trabajo (tu mano de obra) en proporción al costo de los materiales empleados . Aunque te sorprenda es así !

Así que en tu caso específico e industrial yo iría por los dos timers dobles  

*******************************************************

Si lo vas a hacer vos .

Para el timer largo creo que convendría el *CD4541*

Habría que comenzar con ese reemplazando el primer 555 del TL558

Saludos !


----------



## luiscac (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola quiero mover un motor pequeño de continua en los dos sentidos un tiempo determinado en cada uno de ellos, para ello uso un astable con transistores, en el que la salida de sus dos colectores la uno a las entradas  2 y 7 de un puente H (L293) como indica el esquema que adjunto.
Independientemente el astable y el puente funcionan correctamente pero al unirlo, los ciclos del astable son de decimas de segundo y no del periodo inicialmente calculado de aproximadamente 10 segundos. He cambiado las resistencias de 100K por otras de 12M para aumentar considerablemente el periodo del astable pero sigue funcionando de la misma manera.
Como puedo solucionarlo?
Gracias


----------



## koin (Abr 11, 2013)

Mmm pues es por que el astable es muy sensible, intenta colocando una resistencia entre el astable y las entradas del puente H, sino con algun transistor auxiliar

Aqui esta un diagrama con los transistores que te comentaba, ahi disculpa el mal acomodo del circuito. sólo sustituyes los leds por las entradas del puente H

Saludos


----------



## idem258 (Ene 30, 2018)

Hola chicos, disculpen que reviva el post pero tengo una duda y consulta...
Estos mismos diagramas que aquí han compartido podrían servirme?
Aclaro que quiero hacer casi el mismo trabajo (encender los motores, que se mantengan encendidos por 3 minutos, se detengan por 10 segundos y encenderse girando en sentido inverso, se mantengan por 3 minutos y así ciclicamente mientras el switch de start se mantenga presionado)
Esto lo aplicaría en un horno, (quiero copiar el sistema de otro que si lo hace, solo que el otro tiene una tarjeta que controla todas las funciones completas)
Aclaro que estos motores son monofasicos con capacitor, 220V-60Hz (el otro horno tambien los tiene iguales) y por lo que he estado viendo en la tarjeta, hay un rele que aparentemente le hace el cambio de sentido

Saludos cordiales


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 31, 2018)

idem258 dijo:


> Hola chicos, disculpen que reviva el post pero tengo una duda y consulta...
> Estos mismos diagramas que aquí han compartido podrían servirme?
> Aclaro que quiero hacer casi el mismo trabajo (encender los motores, que se mantengan encendidos por 3 minutos, se detengan por 10 segundos y encenderse girando en sentido inverso, se mantengan por 3 minutos y así ciclicamente mientras el switch de start se mantenga presionado)
> Esto lo aplicaría en un horno, (quiero copiar el sistema de otro que si lo hace, solo que el otro tiene una tarjeta que controla todas las funciones completas)
> ...



hace un tiempo hice algo similar pero con un microcontrolador PIC para un horno de rotomoldeado... podrias indicar qeu motor tenes? no todos los motores pueden cambiar de sentido su giro. saludos


----------



## idem258 (Feb 2, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> hace un tiempo hice algo similar pero con un microcontrolador PIC para un horno de rotomoldeado... podrias indicar qeu motor tenes? no todos los motores pueden cambiar de sentido su giro. saludos



Hola, son dos motores monofásicos de 180 watts cada uno, ambos trabajan con capacitor de trabajo (típico motor monofásico) y estos dos motores están conectados en paralelo para que funcionen al mismo tiempo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 2, 2018)

idem258 dijo:


> Hola, son dos motores monofásicos de 180 watts cada uno, ambos trabajan con capacitor de trabajo (típico motor monofásico) y estos dos motores están conectados en paralelo para que funcionen al mismo tiempo.



sigo opinando que sin mas datos, es practicamente imposible decirte si "justo ese" motor monofasico se puede o no cambiar el sentido de giro.... 
una ayuda extra: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/cambiar-sentido-giro-motor-monofasico-9082/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2018)

. . .  Cuantos cables salen del motor . . .  Fotos ?


----------



## idem258 (Feb 2, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> sigo opinando que sin mas datos, es practicamente imposible decirte si "justo ese" motor monofasico se puede o no cambiar el sentido de giro....
> una ayuda extra: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/cambiar-sentido-giro-motor-monofasico-9082/



Perdón, eran 120 watts, aquí las fotos: 












La segunda foto es parte de la tarjeta del horno que controla a dos motores iguales.
Mi idea es clonar el sistema y hacer los cambios de giro temporizadamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2018)

La foto dice bien claro :






Azul y negro hacia un lado
Azul y marrón hacia el otro

El capacitor de 6,3 uF x 400Vac iría entre negro y marrón.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La foto dice bien claro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Si señor, asi es.... tal cual!  Al final tenia razon; Con mas info, se sabe si se puede o no 






Respecto al controlador, ahi veo un simple control de marcha medio similar al de los portones electricos.... quizas, si te puedo molestar un poco mas pidiendote una foto mas clara de ambos lados y ver las borneras, te pueda recomendar como hacerlo... saludos


----------



## idem258 (Feb 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La foto dice bien claro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya era info solicitada por el compañero 

Volviendo al tema, puedo observar que de acuerdo al circuito, el relay controla el sentido de giro y el triac controla el apagado o encendido de los motores.

Entonces, mi idea de hacer un circuito independiente basándome en el funcionamiento original es posible.

1. se encienden los motores y giran por 3 minutos (sentido horario)
2. se apagan los ventiladores por unos segundos (hasta que dejen de girar)
3. se encienden los ventiladores y giran por 3 minutos (sentido anti horario)
4. se apagan los ventiladores por unos segundos (hasta que dejen de girar)

Y así sigue la secuencia hasta que se detiene el trabajo y/o se suelte el microswitch que empezó todo el ciclo.

Aqui mas fotos de la tarjeta electronica

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lCe9_5-RX_EkrkEFLAd9geMYletkRaqV


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Si, lo podes hacer perfectamente no es nada complicado


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 7, 2018)

mirá, te voy a ser sincero...No tengo ganas hacerle laplata para la cena de otro. Es facil  presentar problemas y que otros lo solucionen. De entrada, tenias que aportar mas datos y creo que este es ya el tercer mensaje mioo y no solucionamos nada... much tiempo perdido... comprate los relay temporizadores, contactores y relay de potencia para hacer la logica de control... No vale la pena hacerlo microcontrolado. chau


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

O relé + triac o 2 relés , es lo mismo.

Pic , con 4  NE555 , o un NE558 , o con un programador mecánico de lavadora reformado , que hace lo que vos necesitás pero con tiempos de unos 6 segundos 

O cómo te dice Torres , con dos relés temporizados dobles de tipo Industrial

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...3GmJTZAhVHW5AKHao8AOUQsAQIKg&biw=1024&bih=710


----------



## idem258 (Feb 7, 2018)

Gracias por las sugerencias!
Ya les comento como resultaron las cosas!
Un saludo


----------



## river78 (Feb 7, 2018)

Para dpenalba, por si te puede servir puedes usar un motor de alguna lavadora vieja, esos motores llevan un condensador entre dos de los bobinados para así poderlas usar en el hogar que tenemos corriente monofásica ya que estos, son motores para trifásica , lo mas fácil es usar un par de contactores uno para cada sentido de giro y usar un temporizador de los que ya vienen echos para automatismos y usar un contacto en serie normalmente abierto del temporizador en un sentido de giro y un contacto normalmente cerrado en el otro sentido de giro, de modo que en cuanto pulses marcha comenzara a girar el sentido que tenga el contacto normalmente cerrado y cuando temporize abrira el contacto cerrado y cerrara el normalmente abierto y funcionara en el sentido de giro opuesto.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

river78 dijo:


> ... ya que estos, son motores para trifásica ...


 
*No  , aunque tenga tres cables es monofásico *






Las dos bobinas están internamente conectadas entre 

Blu (azul) y nero (negro)

y entre blu (azul) y marrone (marrón) 

El capacitor de 6uF entre negro y marrón , y a la derecha de todo indica cómo serían los sentidos de giro :

Derecha = azul y negro
Izquierda = azul y marrón


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Se puede hacer un ciclador basado en 555 y un 4017 
O un ciclador mecánico un motor con mucha reducción un regulador de velocidad, haces un disco para cada señal, podes utilizar un sensor de orquilla o uno reflexivo
En este dibujo esta echo con swich mecánicos pero se puede hacer




También se utilizan sensores de proximidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

A un programador electromecánico de lavadora-lavarropa le pone el "variador" de "Rosito Loco de la fonola"  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...220vca-frecuencia-variable-111571/#post882886


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2018)

Cuantos años sin ver programadores mecánicos. Recuerdo haberlos programado en marcha mientras estaban haciendo su labor.

Se puede hacer un programador con dos 4017 unas puertas and y unos biestables .
Pero llegados a ese punto un poco o un Arduino es mucho más sencillo y potente.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2018)

Aún se venden y los he visto en muchas máquinas, implementado en el extremo de algún eje, y trabajando con sesores mágnéticos y/o proximidad, en ciertas situaciones son interesantes yo no me caso con nada ni descarto nada.
He visto tipos arrancase los pelos al utilizar esa función que traen muchos PLC al no  poder sincronizar


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2018)

Si útiles siempre fueron ,pero caros, voluminosos y con desgastes mecánicos también.
Hará más de cuarenta años que los dejaron de usar en la empresa familiar que teníamos y buscaron alternativas electrónicas. Yo aún los reparé y mantuve pero ya no los instalé (tengo 49 años).
Jajaja había que ser relojero para mantenerlo; cambiar los rodamientos del rotor, aceitar etc. Cuando dejaron de haber recambios torneabamos las puntas del eje a mano y reparamos los rodamientos...

Depende del uso, para 24h son conflictivos, si es como una lavadora que trabaja 1h al día serán eternos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2018)

Antes se gastaban porque había uno o varios swich haciendo fuerza en forma axia al eje, engranajes metálicos, etc, los he visto con sensores de horquilla, reflexivos, de proximidad y aún magnéticos, en una combinación de lo mejor de ambos mundos.
De echo las levas se siguen utilizando en muchas máquinas, hay muchos mecanismos que no pueden ser reemplazados por la electrónica así como así


----------

